# Ipod Nano 3rd Gen Restore problem



## Deltayo (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't connected my Ipod to my PC in some time now. However, when I did connect it, an error came up stating:


```
iTunes cannot read the contents of the iPod "(the name of my ipod)". Go to the Summary tab in iPod preferences and click Restore to restore this iPod to factory settings.
```
So I clicked the restore button and it started to download some iPod software 1.13. When the download finished, I tried to restore my iPod but then an error appeared stating:


```
The iPod "iPod" could not be restored. An unknown error occurred (1401).
```
I tried looking on the Apple website for info on the error but nothing came up in the search results. So I am hoping that one of you guys can help my problem.


----------

